# For NEXT Winter



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

This is what WE Need!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tPg1ZMiC9pA


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool. I wonder what the FU price is gonna be?


----------

